# Christmas Bay... Where do i go???



## moneill348 (Feb 16, 2010)

My wifes family has a bay house on christmas bay... and I have a boat. So where can I go in Christmas bay for reds and trout with out destroying my boat by shell? I am really just looking for some spots me, the wife and her father can get to and do some good out on the water. Any suggestions?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i'd say the best info ur gonna get is from her father. if you don't know this (or any) bay system go slow. i've found spots in that bay are very seasonal. there can be 4 boats on a shoreline fishing and only one ends up doing well, as the good spots there are sometimes that small. if dad won't help hire a guide or hook up with someone that knows christmas bay. you won't find too many ppl willing to give up "their" spots...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Which end of the bay. Down by Earnies or back toward Drum bay where the old condos used to be?

North shore line has fish some of the time and the 3 or 4 cuts on the east side can have fish if the tide is coming in.

Before it turned into the place we send all the Beginner Kayakers. I got many a limit of flounder down where Churchill Bayou runs into CH. Look were the boat canal get deep just before going into Churchill on the left. Incoming tide can put you on flounder in that area.

good back by Drum Bay but the reef runs all the way across except where the old ICW ran thru. If not the Shell then thigh deep mud in area and sand on north shore.


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

The Gut on the north shore for trout or move in closer to the shore for reds. Titlum tatlum across from the point is great for red and flounder, Or you can save gas and just fish the reefs right there at the house.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Most of the bay is mud/sand but there are some very shallow areas on the east shorelines and shell towards Drum but the north shoreline makes for an easy drift and wade.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

run into bastrop....fishing is better there


----------



## moneill348 (Feb 16, 2010)

okay, well we are putting in at san luis pass in the treasure island community, so i am going to be near the west side of the bay and hopeing to fish that side of the bay. also i am running a kenner 21' mild V. do i need to worry about shell in christmas bay? and is the northern entrance point where christmas, coldpass, and bastrop all converge easier to get through with out hitting sand bars, shallow water, or oysters. how are the enterances to bastrop.... i hear i need to watch out alot in that area...


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd play it safe and fish church hill its always got some reds-flounder in it.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

M384 these guys have gave you some good info, if you use it you will catch some fish.


----------



## moneill348 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah no joke, what about you silentkilla... do you fish christmas bay much? and thanks to everyone for the information. I have fished freshwater for years, and I know whats its like when someone asks you for fishing spots. Thanks guys, Ill let you know how we do.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

moneill348 said:


> Yeah no joke, what about you silentkilla... do you fish christmas bay much? and thanks to everyone for the information. I have fished freshwater for years, and I know whats its like when someone asks you for fishing spots. Thanks guys, Ill let you know how we do.


i haven't the past couple years but it was one of my favorites, after the crappie bite dies down some i have panned to get back with the trout, reds & flounder in christmas this year.

it's a good shallow water bay & they love top water baits in there.


----------

